# [solved] Wer bestimmt, was "net" ist?

## musv

Moin, 

ich hab meinen DSL-Anbieter gewechselt. Jetzt hab ich 'ne Fritzbox, vorher war's eine Easybox. Also wollte ich das Ding konfigurieren und erstmal per 50m-Lankabel die Internetverbindung herstellen. DHCP ist nicht erwünscht und nicht installiert.

Konfiguration:

Ich hab im Rechner eine WLAN-Karte (PCI) und eine LAN-Karte. Um mich von unangenehmer Werbung zu befreien, läuft als DNS-Proxy Pdnsd. Netzwerkverbindung nach draußen ging früher über wlan0. Jetzt soll's erstmal über eth0 funktionieren. Ich hab das LAN konfiguriert und komm über die IP problemlos auf die Fritzbox. 

Problem:

Wenn ich den Pdnsd starte, versucht das Ding net.wlan0 anstatt net.eth0 zu starten. SSHD will auch net.wlan0, ntp ebenfalls. Wer bestimmt, was "net" (Initscript) ist? Und wie kann ich das ändern?

```
hotplug_eth0="no"

hotplug_wlan0="yes"

associate_timeout_wlan0="15"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="192.168.178.20/24"

config_eth0="192.168.178.21/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.178.1"

dns_servers_eth0="127.0.0.1"
```

Auf 127.0.0.1 hört der Pdnsd. Da alle möglichen Startscripte, in denen "need net" drinsteht net.wlan0 starten wollen, geh ich mal davon aus, dass es nicht am pdnsd liegt. Liegt es an der Startreihenfolge der Netzwerkkarten?Last edited by musv on Sat Apr 24, 2010 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

eventuell liegt es an diesen beiden einstellungen, dass net.eth0 nicht bedacht wird, als passende Voraussetzung für "need net"

```
hotplug_eth0="no"

hotplug_wlan0="yes" 
```

hmm kann es sein das net.wlan0 über den default oder einem anderen runlevel gestartet wird? 

Wenn ja dann schau dir mal folgende Option, bzw. Ihrer Beschreibung an:

```
# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the depedency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

#rc_depend_strict="YES"

```

----------

## musv

Danke, das in der rc.conf war's.

pdnsd nimmt scheinbar den ersten gestarteten net-Service. Hab dann eth0 von Hand gestartet, bei pdnsd einen restart ausgeführt. Es läuft.  :Smile: 

----------

